# BREAST CANCER...you can help!



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

The Breast Cancer site is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to an underprivileged woman. It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a mammogram' for free (pink window in the middle).

This doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors /advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate mammogram in exchange for advertising.

Here's the web site!

http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=2

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

If you'd also consider saving it to favourites and clicking as often as you remember, that'd be great. Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Will do


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yep done it, i used to do it everyday but forgot for some reason


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes I'll do that as well


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i click everyday i keep it in my fav's so go on 1st before i forget 

xxx


----------

